# Bombed by Our Brothers in Irac



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't have the words, I am shutting up now and feeling kind of proud of all of us right now!!!

Thanks CPT Joe Pennella


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

wow... that is just incredible... I think that's their way of saying, "keep up the great work, Dave!"

we all know you deserve it!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, good for you Dave! You deserve it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, good for you Dave! You deserve it!


I may be the name on the header, But read it again WE deserve it, This is to all of us who have been involved and continue to be, This is for you all as well!!! It clearly say's Puff.com


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I may be the name on the header, But read it again WE deserve it, This is to all of us who have been involved and continue to be, This is for you all as well!!! It clearly say's Puff.com


Thats awesome! Since it's to everyone that has helped I propose Dave smoke, drink & spend the dollars for us! *S*


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very awesome. You deserve it. I haven't financially been able to do much as far as cigars or things. I do send along with other members of our Jeep club lots of magazines and things every couple of months. Hopefully I can send you some soon for the troops.. Awewsome


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very impressive Dave! It's great to see that your hard work is indeed brightening spirits over there.


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Loving this. I've been where those guys are - my first tour was in Mosul.

Thanks, Dave - glad to see you get some recognition.

TIM


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, we all do support and help out in the effort. But Dave, you go way above and beyond in your continued organizing, shipping, cheer-leading, funding, and over-all grunt work in keeping the wheels on this wagon.

Well deserved!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Poker Smoker said:


> Loving this. I've been where those guys are - my first tour was in Mosul.
> 
> Thanks, Dave - glad to see you get some recognition.
> 
> TIM


So am I Nephew I am in heaven right now, This is a big deal to me!


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

GOOD stuff man! we like what you do!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

that absolutely great dave, :beerchug:

being the head-cheerleader :cheer2: 

you wear the colors for all of us !!! :usa2: :usa2:

thanks for sharing !! :tu:


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

I have a lump in my throat, and it's not from a cigar... thanks so much for sharing the letter, Dave.
You and Puff.com inspire me everyday I visit.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

2Curious said:


> I have a lump in my throat, and it's not from a cigar... thanks so much for sharing the letter, Dave.
> You and Puff.com inspire me everyday I visit.


I just sent you a pm you can forget it now, But me too kiddo!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

wow awesome dave!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

That's totally awesome


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

2Curious said:


> I have a lump in my throat, and it's not from a cigar... thanks so much for sharing the letter, Dave.
> You and Puff.com inspire me everyday I visit.


Reading this choked me up a little too. It is really special. Many of us have contributed but Dave works harder than any 5 of us put together. You deserve the recognition, brother. Sit back, have a smoke and enjoy that moment!

Marshall


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, good for you Dave! You deserve it!


+1 on that. I have been in awe of the amount of time you devote to this.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigolle said:


> +1 on that. I have been in awe of the amount of time you devote to this.


Thanks but it's pretty simple they are OUR men and women and they need us, how could we not do our part! I can't imagine ignoring them now that my eye's are open!

I simply have no choice!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

that really is aswome. i cant wait to get in a position to help. if i get the old job back. i promise the first check will pay for at least a couple smokes to send to you for them. you have my word.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Simply WOW!!!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

007 Cruiser said:


> Simply WOW!!!


Well put, I was speechless once again. Well deserved for sure!


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

That's outstanding. Very nice of the LTC to write you. My father is a retired LTC. 

You deserve the accolades.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

I've been talking with some of my local BOTL/SOTL about donating, some are also in a tight spot financially right now. So, instead of donating cigars... they are writing letters and sharing pictures to send instead.

It got me thinking too... even though I can afford to buy a few cigars to donate, I had to admit that sharing cigars with them was much easier for me than sharing myself by writing a letter. So, I'm gonna woman-up and start my letter tonight.
(If I can make time to post on Puff, I can certainly make some time to write a letter to a soldier who may not have family to write to them.)


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

2Curious said:


> .......... So, I'm gonna woman-up and start my letter tonight.
> (If I can make time to post on Puff, I can certainly make some time to write a letter to a soldier who may not have family to write to them.)


Kudos to you Maam :salute:

Virtual Bump included___

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute they have sent.

ray:


.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice of them to send something back to you. Awesome!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

WOW... Very, very cool! :nod:

Hopefully soon they'll be able to come back home...


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Outstanding, Dave! What a heckuva 'bomb in reverse.'


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

seriously man, that is way cool. well deserved, and im sure it is well appreciated.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Heh, heh. I bet this just about made your day!

Watch out everyone. This is only going to make Dave even work harder to support our troops!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

minicooper said:


> Heh, heh. I bet this just about made your day!
> 
> Watch out everyone. This is only going to make Dave even work harder to support our troops!


It more than made my day Bro! and yes I started some interesting thing the last couple of days, for the troops!! I think you will all be happy!

I have a wall I pinned them two, showed them off at work today. I know I am easily pleased. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Very awesome. You deserve it. I haven't financially been able to do much as far as cigars or things. I do send along with other members of our Jeep club lots of magazines and things every couple of months. Hopefully I can send you some soon for the troops.. Awewsome


Jeff
Your support in spirit is just as important, if you want, can I give you a task?

You write a letter and email it to me about how we at Puff.com feel about our troops in your words and I will copy and send with every box!

Are you up for it Bro!

Thanks Jeff
Dave


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Thats awesome!! othr than that i'm pretty much speechless!:hail:


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

very nice Dave !! congrats !


----------

